# Need some help.



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Looking for a JM stamped hammer spur/extension for my 1895. If anyone has one they would part with, let me know.


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

That’s going to be a tough one! I restored a 1895 for my uncle and gave up after 5 years of searching and settled with a hideous uncle Mike’s but they was on eBay but price was way more than i wanted to spend


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

No doubt, I was looking online and holy smokes! You would think these were made from John Marlin's silverware.


----------



## chief33 (Jan 17, 2015)

I think they was casted from his children's silver spoons but i seen a couple on eBay if you willing to pay that much 
https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F192457336306


----------

